# Ian Macdonald looking for old shipmates



## Kyra1975 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi posting for my dad Ian Macdonald he was on the yarmouth from 1974 1975 and the norna from 1977 to 1980 he is looking for old shipmates


----------

